# SAP MM End User Training



## shinith (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello, Any one knows an institute or personal or on-line links to learn SAP MM Module for END Users. Its strange I searched all over internet :ranger: but not able to fetch even an online tutorial for this.
There is a lot for SAP consultants, but nothing for End Users. Would appreciate your helps...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

SAP MENA - SAP Education - Authorized Training
SAP MENA - Essential Education Information: Training Locations

That's straight from SAP's website. Without the SAP client, learning the software is frankly just not possible. That's why its better to go with institute's...Best option would always be to go with SAP certified locations, even though it might cost more..


----------



## shinith (Nov 28, 2008)

saraswat said:


> That's straight from SAP's website. Without the SAP client, learning the software is frankly just not possible. That's why its better to go with institute's...Best option would always be to go with SAP certified locations, even though it might cost more..



Hello,
Thanks for the reply. 

I guess If we know any ERP package, the others are also easier to learn self via tutorials. 
SAP-mena is only training the consultants, not End Users. 
Some SAP training centres in other regions are providing End user tutorials with screen shots for their clients. I am wondering they may available for downloads...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah the download route could work... i heard they were offering to end users maybe my source is mistaken... i have not contacted sap mena though...


----------



## shinith (Nov 28, 2008)

saraswat said:


> yeah the download route could work... i heard they were offering to end users maybe my source is mistaken... i have not contacted sap mena though...


Just trying my luck. pls share the information if you get some.. thanks for the reply.


----------



## vjaveria (Sep 24, 2012)

*SAP Training services*

Hi All,

We provide SAP training in all modules. Interested people, please let me know the modules on which you require training, so that I can revert with the details.

rgds

Vivek


----------



## michelldenever (Jun 25, 2013)

there are numbers of places where you can get sap training


----------

